# This game is no longer yours to lose, Daniel.



## urania67

Salve. (Romanzo di fantascienza)
Daniel sta giocando una partita a Weiqì, un antico gioco cinese.
Daniel è stato rapito ed il suo carceriere lo ha costretto a giocare. E' da molto che giocano (giorni).E Daniel non  sa molto di questo gioco. Ed a un certo punto il suo rapitore,dopo una mossa di Daniel, gli dice: "*This game is no longer yours to lose,Daniel*."

"Questo gioco non è............a perdere,Daniel. Non capisco ' no longer yours'.  Credo che la vita di Daniel dipenda da questo gioco. Prima perde,prima muore.

Grazie.


----------



## Enigmista

Questa partita non è più cosi scontata/facile da vincere/ a tuo favore, Daniel


----------



## SPQR

Il senso della frase è qualcosa tipo "Il gioco non è finito ancora, ma è impossible che vinci - sicuramente il gioco è (il) mio".

Edit: Mi dispiace, ho sbagliato. La frase in inglese indica che è impossible che Daniel perde il gioco.


----------



## CPA

_Non puoi più perdere questa partita, Daniel._


----------



## xmas50

Non riesco bene a capire il senso della frase, anche perché SPQR e CPA danno due versioni contrastanti.
Mi chiedo se potrebbe essere qualcosa del tipo:

I giochi sono fatti, non dipende più da te

Spero che qualcuno possa chiarire

Grazie


----------



## Enigmista

Io ho trovato questo, guardate se può servire ragazzi a chiarire il senso in questa circostanza

http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/ask-teacher/62992-job-yours-lose.html


Hope this helps


----------



## Blackman

Sembra leggermente ironica, _la sconfitta non è più tra le tue opzioni._


----------



## Alec71

Eppure mi rimane un dubbio... se la forma 
"this game is yours to lose, Daniel"  potrebbe essere resa con "Daniel, hai la vittoria/partita in tasca"
quel no longer non rischia di essere una specie di negazione del tipo:
"Non è più detto che sia tua la vittoria Daniel"?


----------



## Blackman

Secondo me si avvicina più ad _adesso puoi solo vincerla, Daniel._


----------



## Alec71

... mmmmmm... eppure c'é qualcosa che mi stona... fosse davvero così devo memorizzarmi sta forma senza farmi domande (cosa che m'infastidisce un po'... )


----------



## Blackman

Anche a me, ti capisco benissimo, ma è caratteristica comune a tutti gli idioms......non l'abbiamo ancora risolta, c'è sicuramente spazio per miglioramenti ( sempre che l'abbiamo capita giusta, beninteso...)



Alec71 said:


> ... mmmmmm... eppure c'é qualcosa che mi stona... fosse davvero così devo memorizzarmi sta forma senza farmi domande (cosa che m'infastidisce un po'... )


----------



## Alec71

Insomma.. come dire che no longer in questa forma non nega, ma rafforza......


----------



## urania67

Ora trascrivo una parte del brano.(Da un romanzo tratto dalla serie Stargate SG-1)

' *The metal fingertips of Yu's ribbon device gripped his arm. "This game is no longer yours to lose,Daniel Jackson."
Numb from too many days of sitting, Daniel didn't even bother to respond. What was the point?
Yu's grip tightened, "Has your desire to live truly evaporated so soon?"
No,Daniel thought,raising his eyes to meet Yu's. He wanted to live. He wanted to escape.* Ma ha visto che discutere con Yu è inutile,è come un 'Chinese finger puzzle', più cerchi di liberarti,più è difficile estrarre il dito. Daniel ci aveva rinunciato,decidendo di sedersi ed aspettare. '

(La seconda parte l'ho scritta già tradotta perchè non mi ricordo quante parole del testo originale al massimo posso scrivere.)

Spero che vi sia di aiuto. Credo quindi che Daniel non si stia impegnando al massimo per vincere questa partita. Giusto?

Ancora grazie.


----------



## Alec71

Scusate... io non so chi siano sti due, ma ho l'impressione di una sfida in cui si dice "Non hai più la vittoria in tasca, Daniel (infatti Daniel tra la stretta e lo sbeffeggio... mi sembra infastidito...).


----------



## Blackman

Qui c'è una domanda molto simile: _the job is yours to lose. _Messa così significa dipende solo da te, se non dici o fai niente di stupido, il lavoro è tuo, cioè_ solo tu puoi perderlo. _Se ci aggiungiamo un _no longer,_ forse diventa traducibile in_ non dipende più da te, Daniel Jackson._


----------



## a malta

urania67 said:


> Ora trascrivo una parte del brano.(Da un romanzo tratto dalla serie Stargate SG-1)
> 
> ' *The metal fingertips of Yu's ribbon device gripped his arm. "This game is no longer yours to lose,Daniel Jackson."
> Numb from too many days of sitting, Daniel didn't even bother to respond. What was the point?
> Yu's grip tightened, "Has your desire to live truly evaporated so soon?"
> No,Daniel thought,raising his eyes to meet Yu's. He wanted to live. He wanted to escape.* Ma ha visto che discutere con Yu è inutile,è come un 'Chinese finger puzzle', più cerchi di liberarti,più è difficile estrarre il dito. Daniel ci aveva rinunciato,decidendo di sedersi ed aspettare. '
> 
> (La seconda parte l'ho scritta già tradotta perchè non mi ricordo quante parole del testo originale al massimo posso scrivere.)
> 
> Spero che vi sia di aiuto. Credo quindi che Daniel non si stia impegnando al massimo per vincere questa partita. Giusto?
> 
> Ancora grazie.


Buon giorno Urania! Qual è la relazione fra la domanda che proponi nel thread, e "credo che D. non si stia impegnando"...secondo quello che hai aggiunto, non ha senso per Daniel impegnarsi nel gioco di Yu ...che non ha soluzione, da quel che ho capito ( a meno che Yu non sia un matto sadico!)


----------



## Alec71

Blackman said:


> Qui c'è una domanda molto simile: _the job is yours to lose. _Messa così significa dipende solo da te, se non dici o fai niente di stupido, il lavoro è tuo, cioè_ solo tu puoi perderlo. _Se ci aggiungiamo un _no longer,_ forse diventa traducibile in_ non dipende più da te, Daniel Jackson._



Allora ne convieni con me! La forma affermativa dà proprio l'idea di avere la vittoria certa, qualsiasi cosa capiti. Con _no longer _si crea un dubbio sull'esito dell'evento --> ce l'hai in tasca vs non ce l'hai più in tasca ( se la vuoi, devi darti da fare!)


----------



## Blackman

Certo, concordo con te, sempre in attesa della conferma dei nativi...



Alec71 said:


> Allora ne convieni con me! La forma affermativa dà proprio l'idea di avere la vittoria certa, qualsiasi cosa capiti. Con _no longer _si crea un dubbio sull'esito dell'evento --> ce l'hai in tasca vs non ce l'hai più in tasca ( se la vuoi, devi darti da fare!)


----------



## urania67

Ragazzi, continuo la lettura del libro. Forse più avanti troverò qualche altra informazione che mi aiuti a capire meglio questa frase. Vi terrò informati. Ciao.


----------



## Gianfry

La traduzione che mi sembra grammaticalmente più logica sarebbe quella proposta da blackman, ovvero "Perdere questo gioco non dipende più da te".
Ma ovviamente non saprei come possa armonizzarsi col contesto...


----------



## london calling

Sì Gianfry. Più la leggo e più non capisco che cosa voglia significare nel contesto...


----------



## Enigmista

Boh ragazzi io l'ho letta solo come ho già proposto...per me è il contrario di "this game is yours to lose" dove si comunica che la vittoria è ormai certa o super sicura a meno che uno non faccia sciocchezze e comprometta cosi l'esito "scontato"
Della serie: "_ora non è più una passeggiata_,_ Daniel_" (il gioco/la partita)

Non so se il link che ho postato sia abbastanza chiaro ma per me è stata una conferma...sinceramente non la vedo cosi contorta anche se non  penso sia un idiom molto usato...i madrelingua potranno illuminarmi


----------



## You little ripper!

I think 'the game is no longer yours to lose' has been used to emphasise  the fact that Daniel can't win. He has already become a loser  by being taken prisoner. To add to that, he is now losing at the Chinese game. If he had been in the situation where he was winning at the Chinese game, then he could still be considered a winner. Losing at the Chinese game as well has made him a complete loser.


----------



## Enigmista

Charles Costante said:


> I think 'the game is longer yours to lose' has been used to emphasise  the fact that Daniel can't win. He has already become a loser  by being taken prisoner. To add to that he is now losing at the Chinese game. If he had been in the situation where he was winning at the Chinese game, then he could still be considered a winner. Losing at the Chinese game as well has made him a complete loser.



Exactly what I've always thought Charles..at least I hope

What I think is that:

game is yours to lose = surely you'll win
game is *no longer* yours to lose= you won't win

Are we talking about the same thing??


----------



## You little ripper!

Enigmista said:


> Exactly what I've always thought Charles..at least I hope
> 
> What I think is that:
> 
> game is yours to lose = surely you'll win
> game is *no longer* yours to lose= you won't win
> 
> Are we talking about the same thing??


 

Or, _You *can't* win (in any way_ in this particular instance).


----------



## Enigmista

Charles Costante said:


> Or, _You can't win._



Brilliant Charles...but if we agree on this, I suppose that the word "no" actually is missing in your post n.23 before "longer" 

Am I right ??


----------



## You little ripper!

Enigmista said:


> Brilliant Charles...but if we agree on this, I suppose that the word "no" actually is missing in your post n.23 before "longer"
> 
> Am I right ??


 I'm still half asleep! Thanks, Enig.


----------



## Enigmista

Charles Costante said:


> I'm still half asleep! Thanks, Enig.



Pleasure... as always


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

L'espressione in questione l'ho imparata da Doris Day, quando cantava "Que sera, sera". A un dato punto dice: "When I was just a little girl I asked my mother 'what will I be?', ' Will I be pretty? Will I be rich?' Here's what my mother said: 'Que sera, sera, whatever will be, will be, _the future's not ours to see_, que sera, sera' ".

Il segmento in corsivo dice, grosso modo " Il futuro non possiamo vederlo"; "Non è nelle nostre possibilità predire il futuro"

Venendo alla frase del thread, "*This game is no longer yours to lose, Daniel*.", credo che potremmo ottenere " Non puoi più perderla, Daniel, questa partita."

Saluti cari.

GS

PS La struttura dell'espressione non è lontana da quella che abbiamo in "That book is not for you to read, Johnnie."


----------



## Enigmista

Ciao Giorgio 

Io ovviamente non concordo...messa come dici tu , stai traducendo esattamente al contrario di quanto ha proposto anche Charles (che a sua volta concordava con me) 


La confusione aleggia sul forum ??


----------



## You little ripper!

Urania, have you been able to work out for certain whether Daniel's winning the game determines  whether he will escape death or not? That could put a different slant on things.


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi everyone !
I'm inclined to agree with GS here (hi GS ) my interpretation of this sentence would be that *this time*, Daniel cannot afford to lose / he must win / he has no other choice but to win otherwise...(whatever it is that will happen). That *'no longer' *in this sentence could mean that before this particular game (i.e. maybe during the same game but in another moment), it made no difference if he won or lost.
Dunno though, just a thought . I agree with CC (hi CC ), it would be interesting to hear Urania on whether it is confirmed or not that Daniel will survive if he doesn't win. 
Cheers


----------



## urania67

Holymaloney said:


> Hi everyone !
> I'm inclined to agree with GS here (hi GS ) my interpretation of this sentence would be that *this time*, Daniel cannot afford to lose / he must win / he has no other choice but to win otherwise...(whatever it is that will happen). That *'no longer' *in this sentence could mean that before this particular game (i.e. maybe during the same game but in another moment), it made no difference if he won or lost.
> Dunno though, just a thought . I agree with CC (hi CC ), it would be interesting to hear Urania on whether it is confirmed or not that Daniel will survive if he doesn't win.
> Cheers



Subito dopo aver detto quella frase,Lord Y u(il rapitore,) aziona un dispositivo video che mostra a Daniel i suoi amici che stanno combattendo contro le guardie Jaffa per liberarlo. Quindi: o la vittoria di Daniel assicurerà la salvezza dei suoi amici,(quindi avresti ragione tu) o la vittoria dei suoi amici assicurerà la sua salvezza (In questo caso avrebbero ragione Xmas50 e Blackman). 
Appena arrivo al punto in cui diventa più chiara la situazione, vi aggiornerò.
Grazie ancora.


----------



## You little ripper!

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> L'espressione in questione l'ho imparata da Doris Day, quando cantava "Que sera, sera". A un dato punto dice: "When I was just a little girl I asked my mother 'what will I be?', ' Will I be pretty? Will I be rich?' Here's what my mother said: 'Que sera, sera, whatever will be, will be, _the future's not ours to see_, que sera, sera' ".
> 
> Il segmento in corsivo dice, grosso modo " Il futuro non possiamo vederlo"; "Non è nelle nostre possibilità predire il futuro"
> 
> Venendo alla frase del thread, "*This game is no longer yours to lose, Daniel*.", credo che potremmo ottenere " Non puoi più perderla, Daniel, questa partita."
> 
> Saluti cari.
> 
> GS
> 
> PS La struttura dell'espressione non è lontana da quella che abbiamo in "That book is not for you to read, Johnnie."


Giorgio, I see the meaning of those examples slightly differently.  'The future's not ours to see' means _the future_ _doesn't belong to us _(to  look into) and 'the book's not yours to read' means _the book doesn't belong to you so you can't read it_. Following that logic, 'the game's no longer yours to lose' would mean that _the game doesn't belong to you anymore/the game is no longer yours.

_From Google:_

He's not yours to lose. He belongs to someone else. HIS WIFE.
And instead of saying, "You don't have me," or "I'm not yours to lose," Elena says, "You won't." 
You won't lose the home as it is not yours to lose; you never had it.

_


Holymaloney said:


> I'm inclined to agree with GS here (hi GS ) my interpretation of this sentence would be that *this time*,  Daniel cannot afford to lose / he must win / he has no other choice but  to win otherwise...(whatever it is that will happen). That *'no longer' *in  this sentence could mean that before this particular game (i.e. maybe  during the same game but in another moment), it made no difference if he  won or lost.


Hi HM.  

That could be possible. As with everything, it's all in the context. Just because something means a particular thing as a general rule, doesn't always mean that it has to in every case.


----------

